# Police Officer Henry Nelson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Henry Nelson*
Sunset Police Department, Louisiana

End of Watch: Wednesday, August 26, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 51

*Tour:* 13 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Henry Nelson was shot and killed at approximately 3:00 pm while responding to a domestic disturbance call where three women had been stabbed by a male subject at a home on Anna Street in Sunset. When Officer Nelson arrived the subject opened fire and fatally wounded him.

The subject fled the scene and crashed his vehicle into a nearby gas station where he barricaded himself for several hours. He was apprehended after a SWAT team made entry into the gas station.

Officer Nelson was airlifted to the hospital, where he succumbed to his wounds. One of the three stabbing victims also died.

Officer Nelson had served with the six-person Sunset Police Department for 13 years. He is survived by his daughter.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Police Chief Luis Padilla
Sunset Police Department
139 Castille Street
Sunset, LA 70584

Phone: (337) 662-5555


----------

